# Beseler 45 question



## nealjpage (Feb 2, 2008)

The guy that sold me my Speed Graphic also wants to unload his Beseler 45, with lens, for $120.  The idea that I can have an enlarger that'll do all my formats has me drooling.

There's a catch, though.  I've really gotten used to the Dual Dicro color head on my 23c.  Can I take that off and put it on the 45?  I just don't have enough room for two enlargers, so if I could swap heads, I could get rid of the 23c.


----------



## ann (Feb 2, 2008)

if i remember correctly,no.  the 23c head is much smaller and will not cover the 4x5 negative.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 2, 2008)

I think, maybe, my question has to do with the light-source itself.  Are the light sources for the 45 and the 23c the same?  If so, I should be able to just swap them out, right?


----------



## ann (Feb 2, 2008)

no , they are not the same size


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 2, 2008)

Darn.  Just my luck.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Feb 8, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> The guy that sold me my Speed Graphic also wants to unload his Beseler 45, with lens, for $120.


 

Well aren't you a lucky F@cker!!!

Seriously. I paid more for shipping on my beseler 45 mx.

And I wouldn't worry about the dichro head on your 23 not working, because let's face it, you are getting a large format enlarger for less than the condenser lens is worth.


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2008)

Bobby's right. Don't sweat the small stuff, Neal - get the Beseler 45 and go make huge prints that make the rest of us jealous. 

You should be able to pick up a few bucks for your 23C, they are excellent little workhorses.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 8, 2008)

I had a Beseler 45 for years.  All I ever printed was B&W and I eventually replaced the condenser head with an Airsto cold light head.  It took a little getting used to, but in the end, the cold light head was much better and a lot less work when it came time to spot and dust the prints.

You could always look around for a dichro color head for your 45.

They are built like tanks and will last a lifetime with proper care.  Have fun.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 9, 2008)

That's what I was also afraid you guys might say!   I think I'll pick it up.  I'll have to measure my bathroom door, though.  The baseboard looks a lot larger than on my current enlarger.  Why oh why don't I have a dedicated darkroom??  What did I do to deserve this?  I'm not a bad guy.  I don't try to screw people over.  I brake for squirrels crossing the road.  Karma can be a real biotch, I guess.


----------



## ann (Feb 9, 2008)

remove the head, and tun the negative stage and it can be moved into that space.

or at the worst case, remove the  base board. it is also easy to do and not a big deal


----------



## doobs (Feb 10, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I'll have to measure my bathroom door, though.



Woah woah. You print in your bathroom? 

:lmao:


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 11, 2008)

doobs said:


> Woah woah. You print in your bathroom?
> 
> :lmao:



Yes, sir.  It's the only room in my house that's a) large enough and b) able to be made light-tight. :mrgreen:


----------



## doobs (Feb 12, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Yes, sir.  It's the only room in my house that's a) large enough and b) able to be made light-tight. :mrgreen:



Well if you need to take an emergency bathroom break, you're in luck! :lmao:


----------

